# Sneaky pee pot!



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes is turning 4 and STILL every now and then, maybe once every other month, sneaks into a room and pee's! He has a dog door! Seems he'd rather pee on the carpet. I now have to keep my eye on him if I see him sneak off for no reason. I can't figure out what is preventing him from walking the extra 10 feet to the dog door. He was fine the first year but then would randomly make mistakes. No pattern to it. Not necessarily even in the same place. Not for spite, or sickness. Just something about the outside that day or time :crazy:

His potty area is covered from the rain but still gets a bit wet so the rain doesn't really "wash" it. It has stepping stones and stone/ gravel. It's about 20x5 with a doggy door avail all day and night.
Do you think over the years the stone smell may be too strong? Should I think about replacing it? Grass is not an option in that area since we have sandy soil and it's very shaded.
Since this is only a once and a while thing I really shouldn't complain but I do want to wring his fuzzy cute little neck when I catch him in a squat within eye shot of the dog door. :doh:

Does anyone else have this problem? Do you all have grass runs or yards, anyone with stone? Should I put something other then stone down to make clean up better. I have to admit it's hard to get everything picked up with gravel! So much nicer on the stepping stones but still they absorb odors I would think. At least on grass the pee goes into the ground faster.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I was just wondering the same thing myself this morning. We have a grassy area, as well as a bricked area and a concrete area. Lately, my dogs have been wanting to poddy on the brick. If this continues, will it leave a smell in the brick that will be impossible to get out in the future??


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Renee, 

My yorkie (before she passed), and my Hav both pee and poo on rock or cement. Every weekend I take bleach and water and hose down the cement. This way I know its clean. Much cleaner then grass!! You can do the same on your brick. 

Cindy, 

My Yorkie did the same thing prior to her death. She would ALWAYS be right in front of my island in the familyroom/kitchen. Drove me crazy. I think it becomes a lazy thing. Though Yorkies are different from Havs, and much more stubborn. But I think they get lazy. They know moma aint watchen, so they can go over here... pee... and release that tingle feeling.  Lil boogers! 

So I started laying down pee pads in front of where she like to squat. When friends/family came over I would pick them up and she wouldnt use that area because the traffic. So you may want to try that. Or, shut all the doors, put up a baby gate, or keep a bellyband/wrap on him or her when they are in the house. Put a kotex pad on the band/wrap so if they do pee, you dont have to wash the wrap, you just throw away the pad. Its helpful. 

S


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I found pee in my son's bed, wasn't him! He's 12 and was horrified when I told him. I don't know how he didn't notice because I smelled it and then looked. It was on the top sheet and comforter that was folded back so I know it was one of the dogs. I don't know when it happened though! The only time they're upstairs is if they're with one of us and I try to watch them the whole time. Yesterday I had to wash the sheets and the comforter, ugh...and my son was really grossed out.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy is litter trained and we are careful about keeping the poop scooped out and removing the areas that he has peed on but I have noticed that if we let the litter box go a day or two past the point where we dispose of all the litter in the box and replace with fresh he is a bit more hesitant to use the box. There is no smell at all that is noticeable to us but they are dogs and have a very keen sense of smell. Murphy just loves a totally fresh clean litter box. As soon as he sees the bag of fresh litter he waits patiently til we empty the old and replace with the new and he goes right in and potties! It also cracks me up that when he pees he just puts his front paws in the litter box, lifts his one hind leg and pees right into the box. What a little character he is!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I would def say it's time to clean your potty area!!!
I would hose the area down real good, then use diluted bleach/water in a watering can to saturate the area real good. Don't let him out there until it totally dries. You both will be much happier with a smell-free potty area!
I do this at least once a week, sometimes more if we are having company, in my dog-run area.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ah Ha....the watering can idea is GREAT!!! I was thinking I'd try brushing it on with a broom, but I like the watering can idea better!! Thanks for the great idea Katie....


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Well the area doesn't smell and I pick up everyday and keep it clean but I'm not sure about the stones? Do you think I should use the bleach on the stones? Can't hurt I guess.

I guess he's just lazy.

I was thinking that Hobbes is so big he'd need a sand box not a litterbox!ound:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

cjsud said:


> Well the area doesn't smell and I pick up everyday and keep it clean but I'm not sure about the stones? Do you think I should use the bleach on the stones? Can't hurt I guess.
> 
> I guess he's just lazy.
> 
> I was thinking that Hobbes is so big he'd need a sand box not a litterbox!ound:


Too funny! How big is Hobbes?


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

He's on a diet and I think he's down to 18 pounds. When he kicks back after going you better get out of the way.:llama: the sand goes flying.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought my Havs were totally trained, one day Diva didn't see me and just squatted on the carpet and pissed. I was shocked, we have a doggie door and it was the first time I had caught her. Augie has not been caught yet. I looked at the back of the rug and she had done it several times in that same spot. I think they get slack sometime and if they get by with it they continue. I make sure they are close to me so they don't have time to think about it. I think they might all slip up sometime. I have a silky bedspread and Diva loves to rub her face on it and slip under the cover. One day I was going to remake my bed so I put it in the floor. She pissed on that in front of me. Otherwise they are just perfect!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Your Diva sounds just like Hobbes. What the heck is going on? My perfect pup is turning into quit a little problem.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I think they are just thinking they are fooling us. I have to keep a closer eye on her. I guess they are not too scared of us are they?


----------

